# IPad & streaming (megavideo, videobb)?



## canso12 (28 Décembre 2011)

Je songe à m'acheter l'application VideoBrowser pour pouvoir regarder des vidéos megavideo/videobb sur mon iPad 2. Est-ce que quelq
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





u'un a déjà testé cette application ? Si oui, qu'en pensez-vous ? À noter que mon iPad n'est PAS jailbreaké ! Merci


----------



## hollylol (28 Décembre 2011)

J'ai réussi à voir certaines vidéos grâce à imegavideos (fais une recherche Web) et l 'appli Ooplayer Lite. Ça marchait très bien, mais j'ai l'impression que depuis quelques jours, ça marche plus.

Essaie !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Janvier 2012)

Aceplayer fonctionne très bien... Mais attention à ne lire que des contenus légaux, sinon c'est du vol...


----------

